# cat boarding at keystone



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

There's no way to be sure that the snow will be good. I've only ridden that kat once and I enjoyed it.... I don't think it's worth $5, but what can ya do.

And it's usually not super busy because it's a pay to ride kat.

Its worth it though if your from out of town and not used to altitude


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

The cat ride is only $5? Sounds Pretty cheap to me.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

i'll be staying at keystone for all of next week. i'll let you know if it's worth it or not.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

i checked it out online..it looks pretty cool


----------



## KiterTodd (Nov 17, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> The cat ride is only $5? Sounds Pretty cheap to me.


I agree, $5 is a steal. Throw an extra $20 in your budget and go for several rides.

Powder Mountain, UT charges $15 for a cat ride and you have to stand behind it and get pulled up. But even at that price I have never regretted paying for it.

Price a full day of cat skiing and see what a good deal those are.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

MadBomber53045 said:


> i'll be staying at keystone for all of next week. i'll let you know if it's worth it or not.


I doubt it will be open by then. I would say there is a good chance they aren't running the cat by January 2nd. Unless these storms really start dumping. It's looking like a mid to late January start of snow cat operations around here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

MadBomber53045 said:


> i'll be staying at keystone for all of next week. i'll let you know if it's worth it or not.


Im staying in Keystone next week also. Keystone still doesnt have much open though. I think I may head over to Breck most of the time for my actual riding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

i looked online and nothing is hardly open. Keystone just doesnt get the snow other places do. Ill be mad if theres closed runs by the second


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

KC KONG said:


> i looked online and nothing is hardly open. Keystone just doesnt get the snow other places do. Ill be mad if theres closed runs by the second


I can pretty much guarantee that no resort in the front range area is going to have 100% of the mountain open by the second. That is rare even during huge seasons.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

January they generally have most of the mountain open but it's Keystone nothing is good there. NOTHING! Well except that there terrainium park.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

and night skiing lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

the pizza is pretty good at keystone  im gonna be arriving in keystone around jan 4th but dont plan on snowboarding in keystone, keystone good place to stay because of night skiing after you get back get something to eat short walk or drive to keystone. Did i mention the pizza is pretty good


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

10% is open and covered in ice, but at least they have 2 long runs.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Night skiing is for idiots that want to ride on shitty ice.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Keystone had some nice snow today, but most of the Summit County resorts have been very icy so far this year. A-Basin being the worst. Some of my buddies went to Breck on Saturday and said it was awful too.

Loveland has been the spot so far for the Front Range slopes. I just wish they'd go in with someone on a season pass. If they would jumpt on that Copper/Winter Park pass, I'd be all over it. But, with Copper getting bought out, I wonder if that pass will go the way of the dodo...

Maybe Loveland will take Copper's place on that pass? Something is going to have to come up or I think we'll be seeing the Vail pass get jacked up.


----------



## 1stTrack (Dec 7, 2008)

KC KONG said:


> Im heading out to keystone jan.2 and i was wondering if the 5$ cat ride was worth checking out. Will it be open? Is it busy?


Don't get to worked up about the $5.00 cat ride, it's not really worth it. If it does happen to be running, it usually gets filled and there's often a waiting line. If memory serves me... it only takes you up close to South Peak and you can hike there anyway. By the time the cat returns to re-fill you could have hiked it and dropped in somewhere along the ridge. If the powder is good, you're a good rider, and you like steep tree lines, try the far "lookers right" of South Peak, it's probably the furthest away from the base that one can get, but still be in-bounds. Keep your speed up when you get close to the cat trail or you'll be walkin back to the lift.
The other cat trip that Keystone offers takes you to a bowl on the north side of Keystone, I think it's called Independence Bowl. It's a full day trip with lunch and the whole deal. It's like $200.00, (maybe more?) and you don't need a lift ticket. I did it a couple years ago on a powder day, really wasn't worth the cost, but a good time anyway to hit some easy untracked pow and learn a little BC stuff from the guides... And for the record, night skiing does suck..


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Night skiing is for idiots that want to ride on shitty ice.


Night skiing is for people who live far from the mountain got a full time job and can only hit up the mountain two weeks outta the year  Since after a full day of riding i get hopped up on some redbull and pull a night shift as well so that when i leave for the year im fully satisfied with the time spent on the mountain. Your right its shitty ice, but i moved to houston for business and only get 3weeks a year for vacation and i spend two weeks of it up in the mountains so i cant afford to be picky and choosy. So if your on vacation love to snowboard and live far away from any mountain whatsoever shitty ice is fine  


The Cat ride is a waste of time, but if your lazy and or dont get much exercise i think you should spend that 5 bucks, i mean shit if you dont work in summit county then your gonna be paying 10bucks for a burger anyway  whats 5 bucks right.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shitty ice is never fine, NEVER. Keystone never gets good powder ever. Oh and T bar opened at Breck it was sick!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Keystone obviously does get good powder, the problem with the snow (as you well know) is that once the sun hits it for a bit it is over. Saying they never get hit would be holding a grudge


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No it's the truth until the lake fully freezes over they don't get snow and even then it's like ride Keystone with 20,000 of your closest friends from Denver or just go the extra 5 minutes to the Basin and get better terrain. I'd take the Basin or say fuck it all and go lap Loveland pass.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Keystone sucked ass today. Crowded and icy. I may have to check out A-Basin again soon. I've been up twice so far this year and both days it was horribly icy.

What we really need is more snow and less wind! 

I feel bad for all the tourists that came out for the holidays. Conditions are shit right now.

As far as the Loveland Pass backcountry... it's damn near unrideable right now. If you like bouncing off of rocks, be my guest.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Of course Keystone has ice it's in the dark big time right now because of the way it sits and the fact that we're about to hit the shortest day of the year.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Night skiing is for idiots that want to ride on shitty ice.


Hey!

Well day skiing is for... smart guys who... want to ride on awesome ice (or something)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For $5/run and no reservations necessary, this sounds pretty damn cool. Might be something we'll end up doing spontaneously--if we end up hitting Keystone for one of the 3 riding days. Highly likely, though.


----------



## dirtygerman (Sep 30, 2008)

this thred has broke my heart only becuase Ive never been to keystone and Ill be flying out of FL. on the 15th next friday to stay at keystone for the week  now I read that their snow sucks damn it the back luck! well I hope I catch a break and it snows like crazy:dunno: if you do get the cat ride does that require you to have a lift pass? Im guessing thats a dumb questoin but figured I would ask! I'm some what of a noobie rider but know my way around powder good enough I compare it to wakeboarding just about the same feeling to me lol.....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nah man you just walk up the mountain to the cat and you're golden.


----------



## dirtygerman (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks for the info!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Try not to take BA to seriously.... Your not going to walk up the Mtn....

You need a pass to take the lift up and all of the resorts in summit county are having a slow year, not just key. I would rather a shitt snow day at key then deal with the crowds at breck.


----------



## dirtygerman (Sep 30, 2008)

I see jokes on me hahaha! 

Well Thank you for looking out!

By slow what do you mean by that? Lower lift ticket prices??? Becuase iirc there web site said $90ish a day


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

He means slow by the fact that we are about 10ft behind on snow fall to date for the season. There is a lot less terrain open at this time of year than in the last five.


----------

